# 2012 red snapper season will be shortest season ever



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

http://blog.al.com/live/2012/02/shortest_snapper_season_ever.html


----------



## Online CurrentSea (Jan 31, 2012)

There is no shortage of Snapper here, everything about this drives me crazy! With all of the anger and frustration from the recreational fishermen and charter guys, there still seems to be no reaction from any elected official. It would be great if we could come up with an outlet for all of us to respond to these claims with our day to day experiences on the water. Personally, I have to plan my baits around the red snapper before each trip. You can throw just about anything down on a wreck and pull up a red snapper. Also, what about all the released snapper that don't make it due to air bladder's not properly released. I understand this is all driven by commercial guys and lobbyists, but if we took all the frustrations just from this site and pointed them at our elected officials, just maybe someone will notice. Is there anything available like this now? If not, it may be time to build a site that we can all post our frustrations, thoughts, experiences, etc. and forward them to all of the officials for the panhandle.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

That's absolutely bull. Everyone knows that the fish are bigger and more plentiful than EVER. They say we're catching bigger fish than they anticipated so they need to shorten it, oh yeah they're catching more and bigger fish than ever so the crop isn't very good. Makes absolutely no sense to me, or anyone for that matter.


----------



## Fog Ducker (Dec 24, 2009)

Crabtree and his ilk have got to go...from the article:

_Lawrence Abele, a Florida marine biologist and member of the Gulf Council, said every indicator suggests that “the snapper population is recovering faster than we can keep up with.” The fact that the snapper quota has been exceeded each year despite shorter and shorter seasons shows that the fishery is in better shape than federal scientists believe, he said. _

_“The (underwater video surveys) and everything else suggests we are moving in the right direction,” Abele said, arguing that the season should be getting longer each year, not shorter. “We’re doing something wrong.”_

*“Yeah, we’re doing something wrong,” said Roy Crabtree, the fisheries service official in charge of setting the annual catch limit. “We’re giving (recreational anglers) too many days... The only thing to do when we keep going over (the harvest limit) is to give them fewer days.” *

And what about the trigger season?

_*During the Tuesday meeting, officials learned that the triggerfish season was to be closed as well, removing another popular species from contention during the Alabama Deep Sea Fishing Rodeo.* _


----------



## Online CurrentSea (Jan 31, 2012)

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Demand-the-removal-of-Dr-Roy-Crabtree-NMFS/293164562187?sk=wall


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

A protest? How about every Gulf Fisherman get his boat hooked up and lets head over to Mobile. Crowd as close together as possible, slow down to a crawl on I-10 and just as the first of us get to the tunnel we somehow get a flat. Don't forget to use water based paint and write your feelings on your boat. I'm sure we could get the Miss and Al boaters to bring the east bound lanes down in the same manner. All this letter writing and attending meetings has been a big waste of time.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Burnt Drag said:


> A protest? How about every Gulf Fisherman get his boat hooked up and lets head over to Mobile. Crowd as close together as possible, slow down to a crawl on I-10 and just as the first of us get to the tunnel we somehow get a flat. Don't forget to use water based paint and write your feelings on your boat. I'm sure we could get the Miss and Al boaters to bring the east bound lanes down in the same manner. All this letter writing and attending meetings has been a big waste of time.


Im game, and with my luck I would actually blow a tire as I seem to on the regular. :whistling: Seriously, in the article it said recreational anglers in the Gulf of Mexico spent over 16 BILLION dollars on fishing in just one year. With that kind of money we HAVE to have more pull with the federal blow hards then we do. 

I dare crabtree and his goons walk around Destin Harbor spouting off his BS. :cursing:


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

Think it would do any good at all if every fishing forum along the AL and FL coast united in a "call or write your congressman" sort of thing? I am new to salt fishing so unsure what govt. official would be best to complain to en mass but those sort of protests do get attention. It is basically how Google, etc. shut down that internet piracy bill. They all put up pages that let you automatically email a complaint to the proper elected official. Just a thought if it would work.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm in for the stop I10 protest, I can head up the east bound procession haha.


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

I've said it a million times, but if a species of fish is really being overfished, then how can you allow a commercial sale of that fish??? 

If Florida had the guts to have their own season then we would be ok here with our 9 miles of State Waters.... 

Its amazing that a few people in certain positions are allowed to make rediculous decisions and no one has been able to question that...


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

Local and State politicians is where this is going to be changed if it is to change. This has got to be killing the charter boat industry and therefore hurting the coastal economies. If the county commissioners will contact the state politicians who in turn contact the federal politicians, our voices will be heard. No one on any gulf fishing forum Ive read agrees with the NMFS that weve got a shortage of Snapper. So, either we all contact our local elected officials or turn into outlaws just to catch a mess of fish.


----------



## treedog (Nov 14, 2007)

I10 axle broke


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Guys let me put it to you this way. They could care less about the fish populations. It is all about control. They have radical wackjobs in the highest possitions and they are setting policy and most of them have treehugger syndrome. Jane Lubechenco and Roy Crabtree are the biggest.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Just trying to inject a pause and think here on the protest idea's. Keep in mind that impeding traffic on an interstate road is probably not the safest thing to do. It could very well result in a lot of tickets for those involved, then the threat of lawsuits by those injured killed or the inconvenience it may cause them. 

If you want to protest, do it the right way, get a permit, circulate petitions, get local politicians involved and coordinate with the local law enforcement offices in the area's concerned. Make sure that you have organizers keeping track of everything in their geographic area's so it comes off smooth.

If a bunch of recreational anglers got together for a protest with no permit, not official sanctions, without law enforcement agency cooperation and an accident were to occur like this past week, that would do more harm to our cause than you could imagine.


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

lobsterman said:


> Guys let me put it to you this way. They could care less about the fish populations. It is all about control. They have radical wackjobs in the highest possitions and they are setting policy and most of them have treehugger syndrome. Jane Lubechenco and Roy Crabtree are the biggest.


How do those people get the job? Elected or appointed? If appointed, appointed by whom? If you cannot target the wackjob, then target the person responsible for the wackjobs hire or fire.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

We don't need a permit to trailer our boats down the interstate. I think everyone was kidding about the literal stopping of traffic, but I honestly think a giant motorcade of trucks and boat down I10 from say Pensacola to Mississippi would raise some awareness, news chopppers would be all over that.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

osborne311 said:


> How do those people get the job? Elected or appointed? If appointed, appointed by whom? If you cannot target the wackjob, then target the person responsible for the wackjobs hire or fire.


 
They are appointed. Federal appointments.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

We also need to try and put serious pressure on our Govenor to see if he will buck the feds like Texas does.


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

Its pretty easy boys and girls, go to congress.org, type in your zip code and it'll tell you how to contact your local politicians, send all of them an email, including your governor.


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

What has the Federal government ever touched that was better than it was after they screwed with it???


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

lobsterman said:


> Guys let me put it to you this way. They could care less about the fish populations. It is all about control. They have radical wackjobs in the highest possitions and they are setting policy and most of them have treehugger syndrome. Jane Lubechenco and Roy Crabtree are the biggest.



Its all about job justification and money.

And the way that they come up with the amount harvested by recreational anglers is complete bull, its a rough estimate at best.


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

And what about the trigger season?

_*During the Tuesday meeting, officials learned that the triggerfish season was to be closed as well, removing another popular species from contention during the Alabama Deep Sea Fishing Rodeo.* _[/QUOTE]


What is that season going to be like?


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

Kim said:


> Just trying to inject a pause and think here on the protest idea's. Keep in mind that impeding traffic on an interstate road is probably not the safest thing to do. It could very well result in a lot of tickets for those involved, then the threat of lawsuits by those injured killed or the inconvenience it may cause them.
> 
> If you want to protest, do it the right way, get a permit, circulate petitions, get local politicians involved and coordinate with the local law enforcement offices in the area's concerned. Make sure that you have organizers keeping track of everything in their geographic area's so it comes off smooth.
> 
> If a bunch of recreational anglers got together for a protest with no permit, not official sanctions, without law enforcement agency cooperation and an accident were to occur like this past week, that would do more harm to our cause than you could imagine.


I'm not sure of the permits would be required as long as my boat and trailer are legal. Apparently you've not attended dozens of meetings and 
written congress people, state, Miller, et.al. It don't work WE'VE BEEN DOING IT FOR YEARS WITH NO RESULTS>>> NONE. SO, take it somewhere else KIM, the adults are talking.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

I can think of a republican candidate who would likely eliminate NOAA and make the snapper limit a state issue overall...


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

Ft. Walton Destin... Down 98, Pensacola meets them on I-110, I-10 to Mobile and back... We'd burn less than we would on one trip. We can legally travel at 40 mph. Blowouts are optional.


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

I just find it odd that on the last day of grouper season I caught 10 snapper before finally getting a gag on board. I hear reports like that all the time. If they are so small in numbers then why in the hell are they so easy to catch?


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

sniperpeeps said:


> I can think of a republican candidate who would likely eliminate NOAA and make the snapper limit a state issue overall...


You're preaching to the Choir Brother! Dr. Ron Paul !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

sniperpeeps said:


> I can think of a republican candidate who would likely eliminate NOAA and make the snapper limit a state issue overall...


Amen to that!


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

The problem is the fed's don't care if you or I or a charter captain makes a living. They only care about their flawed data and are enviromentalist agenda. When people make their minds up and have an agenda it takes more than protests to change them? We have to figure out how to hit them in the pocket book. They will listen then. The question is how???


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

Hell instead of banding together on I 10, lets band together in our playground that God made and fish, catch all the fish our boats will hold (damn the regs and politicians) Set a time we all return to docks at same time by the houndreds, ha load up boat and fish, & go to tha house!! We will out number them sukas bigtime!! Call it MOB fishin!! LOL !!!


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Burnt Drag said:


> Ft. Walton Destin... Down 98, Pensacola meets them on I-110, I-10 to Mobile and back... We'd burn less than we would on one trip. We can legally travel at 40 mph. Blowouts are optional.


Could we seriously do this? I live Mobile but would gladly travel to hop on the parade, as long as the trucks and trailers are legal I don't see why we couldn't.


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> Could we seriously do this? I live Mobile but would gladly travel to hop on the parade, as long as the trucks and trailers are legal I don't see why we couldn't.


Over the road truckers do crap like that all the time when they are mad at fuel costs, etc. Research what, if anything happens to them for it.


----------



## Online CurrentSea (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm in! Not sure how everyone would feel about it, but we could fly flags off each boat condemning this nonsense.


----------



## Starlifter (Feb 24, 2011)

Another thing to look into is; I can't remember where I read it though it was claimed in our timeframe we are given for a season the recreational fisherman caught 53% of the Red Snapper quota, so we caught more than the commerical fleet who are given a whole year to meet their tonnage.

So, basically it's our fault the Snapper is overfished, and we have to be limited so the commerical fleet can get their tonnage. I'm not against the commerical fleet, but am against the beauracrats that are setting the regulations.

The way I see it, it's the money they are making off of Red Snapper on the New York and world's fish markets that it's in their interest to be lax on the commerical catch.

Still I can not figure how the recreational fishermans of the gulf coast can catch 53% in a few months when we are allowed 2 fish a person, though a commercial boat is given a year and can clear out a school?


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

I have an odd question. Who patrols federal waters?


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

minkmaster said:


> i have an odd question. Who patrols federal waters?


fwc


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

minkmaster said:


> I have an odd question. Who patrols federal waters?


Coast Guard, and the FWC for the most part. There is also one Federal boat that runs from the Keys to Mississippi.


----------



## gameaholic (Oct 1, 2007)

We need to find a central place to have a fishermans meeting about this. Thats where we need to do our planning. Attending these meetings is not working. We need to replace the people appointing these nuts. And find somebody in the state of Florida that will give us our own season. I can't justify owning a boat to fish on with the direction this is headed.


----------



## gameaholic (Oct 1, 2007)

We could also have a blockaid in the pass. Wouldn't be hard here in Destin


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

gameaholic said:


> We could also have a blockaid in the pass. Wouldn't be hard here in Destin


An unsanctioned demonstration will i'm afraid will only get you in trouble with the PoPo and here in Pensacola the US Navy might even get involved with a pass blockage aside whos gonna see it except other fisherman. Cause a disturbance(legally ) on like the 3 mile bridge during rush hour and everyone will see it.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

gameaholic said:


> We need to find a central place to have a fishermans meeting about this. Thats where we need to do our planning. Attending these meetings is not working. We need to replace the people appointing these nuts. And find somebody in the state of Florida that will give us our own season. I can't justify owning a boat to fish on with the direction this is headed.


 
You don't need a boat. I can put you on the red snapper anytime you care to go.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

This news is expected, but still really disappointing. Imagine how unpleasant it will be on the water with a season that is even shorter than the last one.


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

Isn't it great that we can throw the snappers back while a dolphin gets full and fat from it while we keep the lane snappers and the mingos? How does that figure in.


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

It has became painfully apparent that no matter how many people email or attend the meetings nothing is ever changed. They have their mind made up to what will happen prior to the meeting taking place. The only thing to do is to apply pressure not to the feds but to the state specifically Gov Scott (he seems like he likes to fight with the Feds anyways). Only by the states bucking the feds will any thing change. We are only wasting time and energy trying to convice the feds of something they do not care about. They only care about people control. This decision they made had nothing to do with red snapper and everything to do about controlling the public. No amount of data will ever convince them to give back access to the fishery. The gulf could turn red tomorrow with snapper and their would be a shortage in Crabtree's eyes. 

Start contacting the state government and put pressure where it can actually do some good.


----------



## Crab Man (Oct 21, 2011)

I was reading an article put out by guy harvey stating the snapper stocks should be rebuilt and sustainable by 2035 or something like that. It's not just politicians, but the biologists have already made up their minds too. There is no changing it. This is why we sold our offshore boat, they've ruined bottom fishing with closed seasons. Shoot I wish they would just open it all up for a couple of weeks. Two weeks in june where you can keep aj's, snapper and grouper all in one trip would be better than what they are doing now.


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

sniperpeeps said:


> I can think of a republican candidate who would likely eliminate NOAA and make the snapper limit a state issue overall...


Too bad most of the state population isn't bright enough to figure that out...


----------



## Bean Counter (Nov 15, 2010)

Still learning about this stuff. This is what I've gathered, let me know if I'm right. They take a swag at the population of the fish, in this case red snapper, set a limit and a swag at how long it will take to catch that limit. Then they give half to the recreational fisherman and half to the commercial guys. This is were I get confused. How do they know how many fish I or 90% of the non-charter guys catch. Do they just look at the state registrations of boats and say all of them go out once a week and catch fish? I have never been asked how many I caught by anyone in the government. I assume some do but, I don't hear about it here or any where else. I have three boats on trailers with tags so I'll add to your protest.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Fog Ducker said:


> Crabtree and his ilk have got to go...from the article:
> 
> _Lawrence Abele, a Florida marine biologist and member of the Gulf Council, said every indicator suggests that “the snapper population is recovering faster than we can keep up with.” The fact that the snapper quota has been exceeded each year despite shorter and shorter seasons shows that the fishery is in better shape than federal scientists believe, he said. _
> 
> ...


Im glad i sold my boat when i had the chance cause the dumbasses are going to keep screwing it up more and more. Like said before, before its over you will be able to keep pinfish, catfish, and more bullshit.


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

Take away the demand for commercial snapper, dont ever buy it or order at a restaurant.


----------



## Starlifter (Feb 24, 2011)

They call themselves scientists, yet they use every crackpot method in the book other than real science. They are claiming that other species are being overfished, yet how smart are they when they don't realize "fish eat other fish," and as the Red Snapper get out of control because of the over regulation that this species is going to over populate, and end up eating all the juveniles of other species in the process. WAIT A MINUTE! IT'S ALREADY HAPPENING IN OUR AREA!!


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

Lyin Too said:


> Take away the demand for commercial snapper, dont ever buy it or order at a restaurant.


I'd wager that 90% of the commercial harvest goes up north. But, to me, I'd rather have catfish in a restaurant anyway.


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

One other issue that should get everyone's blood pumping, there's a fish hatchery in Ocean Springs that releases thousands of juvenille red snapper every month. It's not as if this fish is at all endangered. BP is funding a hatchery that will be located at the Port of Pensacola. I'm guessing Crabtree will seek to regulate those fish as well.


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

Aint nothing we can do about that but take away the 10% thats sold here.


----------



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

Burnt Drag said:


> A protest? How about every Gulf Fisherman get his boat hooked up and lets head over to Mobile. Crowd as close together as possible, slow down to a crawl on I-10 and just as the first of us get to the tunnel we somehow get a flat. Don't forget to use water based paint and write your feelings on your boat. I'm sure we could get the Miss and Al boaters to bring the east bound lanes down in the same manner. All this letter writing and attending meetings has been a big waste of time.


Talk to folks on the East coast of Fl, they'll echo "going to all those meetings is a big waste of time." *NO ONE HAS KEPT A RED SNAPPER ON* *THE EAST COAST FOR OVER THIRTEEN MONTHS. A TOTAL BAN ON RED SNAPPER. ZERO FOR COMMERCIAL, ZERO FOR RECREATIONAL.* Yet, the average size of the fish has increased steadily since 1992; when the min size went to 20" and a two per person bag limit went into affect. Also, the number of fish has increased based on* most of commercial fishermen landings.* Simply put, the commercial fishermen that knew how to fish were still fishing and catching plenty of fish. Yes, many folks had left the fishery....... so what!

They don't give a damn about you, period! Crony politics has found it's way into your fishin hole. How else do they give: brother/sister in laws, cousins, girl friend/boy friend, and other black mailers ..........*. jobs.*

I sat at a meeting and heard a Marine Fisheries Scientist (female) announce that *red snapper OVER TWENTY POUNDS were now extent*..... in the South East Atlantic Fishery............that is perhaps an *area greater than 10,000 sq mi*.* I guess that I had just caught the last three,* *two days before that meeting!*

Catching 6-10, 20" red snapper on the east coast is no problem......... if you know how to fish and own some decent equipment. Notice, I did not say a 30+ foot boat and fish for 2-3 days!


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

Hate to tell ya'll but writing letters and going to meeting ain't doing jack. We've been doing that for years. If they want to get crazy we're going to have to get a little crazy.....


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Burnt Drag said:


> One other issue that should get everyone's blood pumping, there's a fish hatchery in Ocean Springs that releases thousands of juvenille red snapper every month. It's not as if this fish is at all endangered. BP is funding a hatchery that will be located at the Port of Pensacola. I'm guessing Crabtree will seek to regulate those fish as well.


Really, Have I been under a rock or something? It's going to be here in Pensacola?


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

Unfortunately, as sad as it is to say, BigRick, is right. When a people fears its government, its called tyranny. When government fears its people, its called democracy. We are stuck in a system with about a dimes bit of difference between two parties that polarize us against each other. Yet neither represents the people as it was designed to do. We do not have a God given right to fish, but neither are do they have a God given right to govern. We forget about issues that matter to us about October 15 every election and start voting for the lesser of the 2 evils. I hold my nose and vote. This is not how it was designed by our forefathers but we feel powerless to change it alone. We the people, hold the power to change things in our vote and until we wake up and let them know we won't take this lying down, they will continue to do as they please. They will continue to thwart every given right we have.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

They just keep picking away at our freedoms. No one wants to be the guy to say this shit is wrong and sound "unpatriotic" but I say the ones that don't do anything are the ones that are "unpatriotic". How long will this go on before people start grabbing guns and marching up to DC I don't know but I'll be the first one in line when it happeneds. I'm ashamed of what this country has become and I'm pretty young, I can imagine how the older folks feel. I'm at the point were laws don't matter, If I get in trouble then ok but the goverment isn't going to tell me what I can and can't do anymore. Tyranny is a great word to describe it. I've never been a fan of authority , probably why I've been self employed since I was 15 but this shit is getting rediculous....


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Sad thing is they also say that the vermillion snapper is over populated, In the last 5 years we have watched them just simply plummet, I don't know who is doing these study's but they need to be fired.


----------



## ClemsonTiger11 (Aug 12, 2010)

So I have lived in the area for 2 years and do a little scuba diving/spearfishing in the gulf. I would say about 50% of the fish you see on any dive are ARS. I agree with others about one fish becoming over populated and eating all the other fish on the reef. They are talking about AJ's, gags, and now apparently triggers numbers "magically" being down when the snapper numbers are going up. They need to spend some time in the water diving and fishing instead of in offices making crap up. In our area all the fish are held on structure. They need to be diving a random sample of these and set up some kind of standard. I am a science guy. I love statistics and sampling. They need to do some freaking work. I think a lot of their "science" is also biased and fueled (paid for) by environmentalists. You can fudge and mess with results to get about anything you want out of research. It's sad but true. I will sadly be moving away from here in April so will only get to come down every now and then, but I hope you guys will continue to fight and keep the joys of fishing around for our kids and grandkids.


----------



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

CatHunter said:


> Sad thing is they also say that the vermillion snapper is over populated, In the last 5 years we have watched them just simply plummet, I don't know who is doing these study's but they need to be fired.


Their idea of research is to drop a trap in, say 105', and see what gets into it. Makes about as much sense as counting Mountain goats down in, say... a valley?? These folks are so academic they have lost site; no many of them never had site, of how to study a problem. *They like to think of fish populations as scattered evenly along our coasts*. As a bottom fishermen, you realize that is an absurd approach. Guess hunting Mountain Goats works the same way.

You have to understand: 
how do they get there jobs
how do they keep their jobs
how do they get bigger jobs

For the most part, they are tree huggers. They simply don't care about you. You are the problem. If you have attended 10-50 meetings you very quickly learn............ they know what is going on, they know what is best....... and thank you for your input.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

This same conversations goes on every year.


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

As a avid angler that lives in Atlanta, I feel this deeply I only get to the coast a couple of times a year due to work. I love the P'cola to Mobile area, the people , fishing etc however in these hard times I can't continue to pay the expense of the trips if I can't keep any of the fish I catch...and I do catch fish so I know they are there. Don't get me wrong I have gladly released every bill fish and bone fish I have ever caught either in the states, Mexico or Costa Rica. I have no problem with catch and release, however like most of the members of the forum I love to eat fish. When you know there are lots of ARS, triggerfish etc and you can't keep any its tough to make the trip...one of the things that needs to be considered when talking how to protest this is how to engage the non-coastal angling community as well as the coastal residents. We are a huge number being controlled and robbed of our rights by a small number of non elected functionaries.
.


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

Yall keep bitchin and making threats to protest or break the law and Crabtree and Lubchenko are gonna come shut down this forum!


----------



## ClemsonTiger11 (Aug 12, 2010)

You are joking right?


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

*Playbook*

I have been watching NFS work for awhile now. In 2007 they completed 
a report on "their" desired future state of U.S. Marine Fisheries. The specific request from the Assistant Administrator to MAFAC was "…to create, in clear, simple, non-jargon language, a stakeholders’ consensus on the desired future state of domestic and international fisheries." 

IMO the report entitled "Vision 2020: The Future of U.S. Marine Fisheries"
contained at the following web link http://www.nmfs.noaa.gov/ocs/documents/Vision_2020_FINAL-1.pdf is their overarching strategy and play book. Near as I can tell for the most part, where they have been able to they have been ticking the strategic plan off check by check. 



I really like the plan on page 17 - *Preferred State in 2020:* 

"Many recreational species have limited population growth rates and are too valuable to be caught only once. By 2020, catch and release fishing is emphasized and accounted for in specific species assessments. The proper techniques for release are refined and disseminated to lower post release mortality. For other fisheries, minimum size limits and reduced daily bag limits are sufficient management measures to maintain healthy standing stocks. Additional seasonal closures are considered to eliminate or redirect effort. By 2020, angler satisfaction is derived from the recreational fishing experience rather than the take or "kill" fish."


They may not make it by 2020 but it looks to me like they are well on their way...and I haven't seen anything in the past 8 years that can stop them. Not lawsuits, not presidents, not Senators, not governor's, and not protests. 

One day the pendulum has to swing back the other way...


----------



## bpy (Aug 2, 2009)

*2010*

You know, we didn't even get a season in 2010 due to the oil spill.....I don't think getting weekends in the Fall put any sort of dent in the population.....

I find this really hard to comprehend.


----------



## appleguy (Jan 8, 2011)

Burnt Drag said:


> A protest? How about every Gulf Fisherman get his boat hooked up and lets head over to Mobile. Crowd as close together as possible, slow down to a crawl on I-10 and just as the first of us get to the tunnel we somehow get a flat. Don't forget to use water based paint and write your feelings on your boat. I'm sure we could get the Miss and Al boaters to bring the east bound lanes down in the same manner. All this letter writing and attending meetings has been a big waste of time.


 I'm game my port side tire is about to go any day now:whistling:


----------



## appleguy (Jan 8, 2011)

Heres a Protest for you, everyone sync up go out catch 1 snapper a piece then all come in the harbor at the same time in a massive flood while overlooking the FWC waiting to check each and every boat. There's your big FU to the "decision makers" ...For this to work we would need atleast 500 boaters lol


----------



## ClemsonTiger11 (Aug 12, 2010)

markw4321, 
Thank you for sharing that link. I was totally unaware at what the government is trying to do with us. They are quietly doing exactly what this report says and I am afraid that by 2020 we might not get to keep a single fish we catch. I am all for catch and release but I like to eat some of what I catch. I do agree that many fish (blue fin tuna) are extremely over-fished, but that is a worldwide problem and not a recreational problem. If the international community would set some regulations and enforce the ones they have we might get somewhere. One of those huge floating fish factories probably catch more fish (and by-catch) than all the recreational guys in the whole state of FL. I guess by 2020 if you want to eat a fish you will have to go to the store and by a previously frozen fish, caught by some China mega fishing vessel. Pity.


----------



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

markw4321 said:


> I have been watching NFS work for awhile now. In 2007 they completed
> a report on "their" desired future state of U.S. Marine Fisheries. The specific request from the Assistant Administrator to MAFAC was "…to create, in clear, simple, non-jargon language, a stakeholders’ consensus on the desired future state of domestic and international fisheries."
> 
> IMO the report entitled "Vision 2020: The Future of U.S. Marine Fisheries"
> ...


Yep, I agree to "N th" degree. They simply don't care what we think. They are basically tree huggers, bureaucrats, and we are the problem. None of us pose a threat to them, nor their job security......... not at least until martial law. oops, mom says it's time for me to take more meds.


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

markw4321 said:


> By 2020, angler satisfaction is derived from the recreational fishing experience rather than the take or "kill" fish."[/FONT]


This statement right here demonstrates the complete disconnect between politicians or academics and the people living in the real world. They obviously fail to realize that we anglers already derive quite a bit of satisfaction from catch and release fishing, but we also derive a huge amount of satisfaction from placing food on the table that we've harvested ourselves.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Just to stir up the media and in an attempt to draw politicial interest to our plight, would like to see a coordinated action where 10,000 Gulf recreational boaters in a coordinated effort, picked a good weather weekend day outside the red snapper season and we left from the various ports/passes in each Gulf State at an appointed hour. The goal would be to fish for, catch and keep a limit of red snapper outside the posted season. The return through the passes would be in mass at an appointed time as well.

Worst case would be a fine for most, however, I can only imagine NOAA would draw on some obscure law regarding damage to ocean ecosystems etc. and would attempt to put the event organizers under the jail... 

And believe me if i believed there were any shortage of gulf red snapper I would not even suggest such a thing.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

ClemsonTiger11 said:


> markw4321,
> Thank you for sharing that link. I was totally unaware at what the government is trying to do with us. They are quietly doing exactly what this report says and I am afraid that by 2020 we might not get to keep a single fish we catch. I am all for catch and release but I like to eat some of what I catch. I do agree that many fish (blue fin tuna) are extremely over-fished, but that is a worldwide problem and not a recreational problem. If the international community would set some regulations and enforce the ones they have we might get somewhere. One of those huge floating fish factories probably catch more fish (and by-catch) than all the recreational guys in the whole state of FL. I guess by 2020 if you want to eat a fish you will have to go to the store and by a previously frozen fish, caught by some China mega fishing vessel. Pity.


 
It hit home with me that there appears to be a strong connection to the posted strategy, and what the fishery regulators were doing, when one of the staffers made a comment that they were attempting to keep amberjack season open, outside the red snapper season, so that recreational fisherman could at least fish for at least one type of "trophy" fish when snapper and grouper were closed. I asked what they meant by "trophy fish" because to me "trophy fish"/"trophy fishing" sounded like tarpon, sailfish or bonefish fishing. The staffer did not have a good answer on what was meant by using the term "trophy fish" when referring to amberjack..


----------



## ClemsonTiger11 (Aug 12, 2010)

I agree. "Trophy" fish are fish you don't eat anyway, billfish, tarpon etc. Meat fish are what I am concerned about.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Breaking the law will only show the rec fisherman as an outsider, outlaw, punk, or whatever else name or label they could come up with in order to paint the rec fisherman in a bad light. all so they can "not pay any attention to the lawbreakers" during their rebellion acts.... just 2 cents, but let me ask, what would get their quick attention? voting, I think not. phone calls, NOT. showing up at meetings where they already have their decisions made? I think not. who knows what will get their attention.....


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

i saw on news where trigger fish and amberjack will be closed at same time.Whats next?? bait


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*Meeting*

Who is interested in meeting somewhere in p-cola to discuss our options there has to be some way to raise public awareness peacefully and legally. I think possiable banning together and hiring an attorney to sue the state and Feds or something to get this out in the open something to attract the press. I don't have all the answers but I am willing to try all legal means to stop the madness


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Realtor said:


> Breaking the law will only show the rec fisherman as an outsider, outlaw, punk, or whatever else name or label they could come up with in order to paint the rec fisherman in a bad light. all so they can "not pay any attention to the lawbreakers" during their rebellion acts.... just 2 cents, but let me ask, what would get their quick attention? voting, I think not. phone calls, NOT. showing up at meetings where they already have their decisions made? I think not. who knows what will get their attention.....


Point well made on the law breaking.

There are really only two ways I can think of to "get to" NOAA/Dr. Crabtree.

1. Through the President's appointee for Department of Commerce and or NOAA who Dr. Crabtree ultimately works for. Currently NOAA is Dr. Lubchenco so nothing is happening there. Roy was there through the Bush presidency before Dr. Lubchenco was appointed...

2. Through the Deprtment of Commerce/NOAA Congressional oversight sight committee. It would probaly take the Senator chairing that Congressional committee to go after Dr. Lubchenco and or Roy through the head of the Deprtment of Commerce/NOAA. One would also have to have the whitehouse's support to remove the NOAA chief.


----------



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

20simmons sea skiff said:


> i saw on news where trigger fish and amberjack will be closed at same time.Whats next?? bait


These folks will put a moratorium on all fishing. It's what they do. Get ready, just look at other fisheries, look at what they have done in other places. I hate it. I hate for the younger members. They are being robbed of some of "Their natural resource". Perhaps someday, we will all be prohibited from buying fish hooks? I'm sorry to say, this is not beyond what is possible.

I agree, a protest will not help. We need lots of new people in charge of things. So far, we've got the best that money can buy.


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

I know, I know, lets all form a union and then we will get the president behind us!


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

It soon looks like there will be several boats of all sizes fishing for White Trout at the 3 mile bridge, until they decide to consider them over fished. Then we will all have to go to Ft. McRee and tell our kids how we used to salt water fish.

Oh, wait a minute. We won't be allowed to go there either. Guess we will have to all raft up in the middle of the bay. No anchors allowed, might be sea grass down there!

I have to throw the BS flag on this one!


----------



## gameaholic (Oct 1, 2007)

Not to start a fight ,but you say keeping illegal fish will be wrong. SO in 5 years when red snapper, trigger, grouper, and amberjack are catch and release only, what will be your feelings then? I will not give up being able to keep all these if they allow commercial guys to continue catching them and especially shipping them elsewhere!!!!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Like I have been saying for years. It is all agenda driven, and our elected officials have thrown us under the buss. It has zero to do with actual numbers of fish.


----------



## gameaholic (Oct 1, 2007)

I think my idea of a grill line called "Filet & Release" or Hook'nCook may become a reality


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Grill and release!!!


----------



## gameaholic (Oct 1, 2007)

You are legally allowed to consume like a pound or pound & a quarter per person while "at sea"


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

gameaholic said:


> You are legally allowed to consume like a pound or pound & a quarter per person while "at sea"


 
The catch is it must be legal and count against your allowable catch numbers.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

Thats a buncha BS from yall that dont wanna do something drastic, major, maybe illegal ( like stopping up I-10, or a pass, or flooding a ramp with illegal fish to make point. There is a nuff of us hard working folks that wanna fish and cookum ourself rather than buyum from a market. Think about this for a second- 1. illegal to play poker for money on your own property, but you can buy a lottery ticket! 2. cant make ur own liquer-will charge you with making untaxed whiskey! Whats it gone be next- they gone tax us for the tamatoes we grow in a garden? I say lets do something major and drastic quick, or we gone be just like east coast, talking bout how we used to bottom fish!!


----------



## gameaholic (Oct 1, 2007)

:tooth::whistling:What fish you talkin about?


----------



## gameaholic (Oct 1, 2007)

I will abide by the rules of the season,for now, BUT if they think a rule that says I can only catch and release is gonna work they better think again. We need to figure out what chain of command we need to start working on to get Florida to have our own season.


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

grey ghost said:


> Thats a buncha BS from yall that dont wanna do something drastic, major, maybe illegal ( like stopping up I-10, or a pass, or flooding a ramp with illegal fish to make point. There is a nuff of us hard working folks that wanna fish and cookum ourself rather than buyum from a market. Think about this for a second- 1. illegal to play poker for money on your own property, but you can buy a lottery ticket! 2. cant make ur own liquer-will charge you with making untaxed whiskey! Whats it gone be next- they gone tax us for the tamatoes we grow in a garden? I say lets do something major and drastic quick, or we gone be just like east coast, talking bout how we used to bottom fish!!


 I totally agree Mr. Ghost.
Actions by 'Our Government" demonstrated on fishing regulations show just how incompetent the are on making sensible decisions. Those of us, and I think its the majority, that had little faith in the Government, are being pushed further away. 
The only people left that are "Pro-Government" are the people living off the Government!


----------



## Catchinem (Dec 19, 2008)

"Your Honor, that's the only fish I can catch out there. There's too many of them and no other fish has a chance to get on my hook. You understand don't you?"


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

gameaholic said:


> I will abide by the rules of the season,for now, BUT if they think a rule that says I can only catch and release is gonna work they better think again. We need to figure out what chain of command we need to start working on to get Florida to have our own season.


 
We need to bombard our Govenor. Maybe he will stand up to the Feds like the Gov of Texas did and still does. Texas not only has a State season and greater allowable catch and also told the Fed they would not enforce their rules in Federal waters as well. There is only one Federal boat that patrols from Texas to the Keys, so it would be impossible to do to much damage. The FWC and Coast Guard enforce the rules in Florida. If every single recreational fishermen and women contacted our Govenor then that would go a long lomg way towards stopping this unconstitutional attack on We the People.


----------



## Chet88 (Feb 20, 2008)

Exactly. They can make all the rules they want but with no one to enforce them they aren't worth anything. 

I wish Florida would do the same as Texas but I have to believe this boils down to $.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Chet88 said:


> Exactly. They can make all the rules they want but with no one to enforce them they aren't worth anything.
> 
> I wish Florida would do the same as Texas but I have to believe this boils down to $.


 
Oh you actually mean Federal bribery!!!


----------



## tbandit (Oct 4, 2010)

Florida could do like texas, but they will not do it, because they will lose there fedral funding from national marine fisheries. how many people have been boarded by the FWC in federal waters? They have been deputized as federal agents by the fisheries council.The big gray zodiac out of pensacola,was bought by the fisheries council too patrol fedreal water's.Even if florida does make there own sewson, it does do anything for charterboats,Because they have told us that we have to go by there federal rules. If we dont they are going too pull our federal reef permits that by law we have too have too run charters.I would love too find a way too stick it too roy rainman crabtree.


----------



## sandman770 (Nov 23, 2010)

Roy Crabtree is a true, power-drunk despot. It is our duty as free people to remove him from the office he abuses. (Call. Fax. Email. Write.)x10 Until we get responsible management. The failure of his policies are beyond the pale, and must not be accepted.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Other than saying "There are plenty of Red Snapper in the Gulf" How could it be "proven" to the people that want to "super regulate" the Snapper? The same people that depend on these regulations to have and keep their jobs? Just wondering on how you/we could prove there is no shortage?


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

I say next meeting you bring one in so they know what they look like. They might just be confused.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Realtor said:


> Other than saying "There are plenty of Red Snapper in the Gulf" How could it be "proven" to the people that want to "super regulate" the Snapper? The same people that depend on these regulations to have and keep their jobs? Just wondering on how you/we could prove there is no shortage?


Cannot be done- pissing in the wind would.be a more productive use of time.

The public meetings are a sham and show to be able to say that the regulators took our public input.


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

Realtor said:


> Other than saying "There are plenty of Red Snapper in the Gulf" How could it be "proven" to the people that want to "super regulate" the Snapper? The same people that depend on these regulations to have and keep their jobs? Just wondering on how you/we could prove there is no shortage?


HeHe.. Myself and another charter boat captain were attending a meeting in Baton Rouge some years back. As the meeting was progressing, one of the "scientists" (LOL) at the table had his government purchased laptop open. (at that time, I could'nt afford one) He was busy with a game of solitare. My charterboat captain buddy said very loudy, " Look at that MF, he's really into this meeting." At which time the longhaired "scientist" POS, slammed his laptop closed. Thats the shitheads that are pulling the strings. :whistling:


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

Time for one of us to buy a drug smuggling boat at a DEA auction, and get some ideas on how to hide the endangered Red Snapper we can hardly catch. 

Or better yet, buy an old Cold War Soviet Submarine. Now that would be the Damn ticket! Surface, Fish, Dive, and come back through the Pass. I bet I could figure out how to make it dive, surfacing might be a slight problem. How bout it Burnt Drag? Are ya with me? LOL!


----------



## ClemsonTiger11 (Aug 12, 2010)

Remember that the founders of this great nation were called traitors in their time. Now they are remembered as heros. I am not condoning doing illegal stuff yet, but at some point enough will be enough. Some times drastic times call for drastic measures and if you guys are saying you have tried and tried the same channels then something like the I-10 idea might not be a bad way to go. As long as you are going above the minimum speed (40mph or whatever) and are towing your boats in a legal way then shouldn't be a problem. If you have 50-100 boats all going 40 mph from Destin to Mobile with banners or something on them I bet that would get some press and at least let the higher ups that we are serious. If I am still around when something like this goes down me and my little 16 foot boston whaler will gladly be in the parade.


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

The public meetings are a big Dog and Pony show.
Some Psychologist informs them to offer these meetings because it makes us feel we had a voice in the decisions made. We can all leave feeling our opinion meant something, but in reality, they already had their minds made up.

It reminds me of my past years of employment with a big oil company. Attending meetings to discuss pay and benefits. It was all a big scam. I know this because I was on the management side also. I spent hours and hours in training with company paid Quacks being taught how to work people harder with less pay and benefits, and make them feel good about it. Same principal applies here.

There has to be at least one Judge or Attorney out there that is affected by these Bullshit regulations. A Congressman or Senator that loves to fish? Greg Evers?
Does Governor Rick Scott want to get re-elected again? 
How about a Convoy to the State Capital? {Hope we all have plenty of spare wheel bearings}

There are a bunch of folks on this forum that will suffer. How many others are out there along the Gulf Coast that will suffer also. Its not just the Pensacola area, the whole Gulf of Mexico is affected. Any Webmasters out there that could build a website to get more attention? Just throwing out some ideas.


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

Article about this today in the Paper. PNJ.com

Also fishing has been banned on the Cevantes bridge at bayou texar. Its all in the Mullet wrapper today.


----------



## Starlifter (Feb 24, 2011)

Subsection 2 of [50 CFR 622.38 Landing Fish Intact] deals with "Consumption at Sea" One way recreational fishermen and women can legally protest these obsurd regulations. Can you say OFFSHORE GRILL PARTY!!!! Now that would be a protest to have mass amounts of boats anchored just past state waters killing and grilling!

Now...here we are in compliance as long as the 1.5lbs of finfish parts each person possesses does not exceed the applicable bag limit. So, after the kill and grill Red Snapper party, catch your daily bag limit and fish on till it's time to go home!

50 CFR 622.38 Landing Fish Intact
(2) Legal-sized finfish possessed for consumption at sea on the harvesting vessel are exempt from the requirement to have head and fins intact, provided-- 
(i) Such finfish do not exceed any applicable bag limit; 
(ii) Such finfish do not exceed 1.5 lb (680 g) of finfish parts per person aboard; and 
(iii) The vessel is equipped to cook such finfish on board.


----------



## gameaholic (Oct 1, 2007)

Well I see two ways to get this turning around. 1. replace those that won't use accurate data, Roy Crabtree and whoever else, since this is not in our control. 2. Goto state level and get a state snapper season, if our state reps won't "aggressively" pursue this, then we can vote in people who will!


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

Or throw tea in Mobile Bay in indian outfits!!!


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

If you read Mr. Crabtree's assessment of why we have to have stronger triggerfish regulations he states the fact, that because there are so many red snapper they are hurting the triggerfish population. They know their is a large quantity of them, they just don't care.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

The more someone tells me I cant do something the more it makes me want to do it, is that bad?


----------



## Wreckless (Mar 13, 2008)

*'bout ready for some violence!*

I'm gettin' to the point of tar and feathering, or just an outright azzwhipping of crabtree and that biotch heading up noaa. It will get to that point if this bs goes on much longer.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

Kick his ass, sea bass


but make sure you get in on video


----------



## Chet88 (Feb 20, 2008)

Wreckless said:


> I'm gettin' to the point of tar and feathering, or just an outright azzwhipping of crabtree and that biotch heading up noaa. It will get to that point if this bs goes on much longer.


He needs an attitude adjustment no doubt.


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

Wreckless said:


> I'm gettin' to the point of tar and feathering, or just an outright azzwhipping of crabtree and that biotch heading up noaa. It will get to that point if this bs goes on much longer.


Regardless of how we feel, I don't think this kind of talk or those kind of actions work in our favor. No matter how right we are on this, the message gets lost as soon as this kind of stuff comes up. Many of the other suggestions are valid forms of civil disobedience, but talking about causing physical harm to someone crosses the line.

I don't personally think that you would actually tar and feather anyone, and I don't believe that if you were to meet these people face to face you kick their butts. I understand that you are just expressing your frustration, but people on their side of things will use posts like that to paint all of us as violent ********.


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*texas*

i noticed several post stating texas does not enforce federal law. i checked it out and it is not true. texas has a 9 mile coastal limit of 4 snapper no closed season but in the front of the regs. it clearly states this rule does not superside the federal laws. i was in Galveston several weeks ago and asked a game warden and they do infact patrol the 9 mike area and arrest (thats correct cuffs on going to jail) anyone violating federal law. NOAA has a very large facility in Galveston and they have several large open center console boats that they patrol the texas coast in. i personally witnessed them as far south as Freeport. I am not trying to pick a fight but if we are to proceed as a group and attempt to correct the wrongs being done by the Gulf nazis we hve to get all of our facts straingt first.


----------



## pacsman (Oct 12, 2007)

*I don't personally think that you would actually tar and feather anyone, and I don't believe that if you were to meet these people face to face you kick their butts. I understand that you are just expressing your frustration, but people on their side of things will use posts like that to paint all of us as violent ********.

*I would not consider tar and feathering anyone. I would however like to impose a new fee to where ever these people play golf. I would like to only let them play 40 days out of the year....dates set by me. Full green fees or club membership apply. In those forty days....once they step on the golf course....10 minutes. Thats it! Off the course and off of the clubs property. Have a nice day.

If they go to the movies....full price...Pay for popcorn, drinks, candy etc..... of course they do not get to eat any of it. All they get to see is the previews...No movie and then...sir/mam...time to leave.

What they have done makes just about as much sense.

If they want give and take.....Hell let my season within the 9 mile mark(state waters) last all year with 4 fish....I could deal with that. 40 Days in "their" federal water will be a bonus.
Our state boys need to pony up.

Yes I have written many letters to our elected officials and all I ever get back is the form letter thanking me for my suggestions. I am willing to bet not the first one was read, reviewed or considered. 

If nothing changes...nothing changes
Dave


----------



## Tom Hilton (Oct 4, 2007)

Don't know of any NOAA boats operating on the Texas coast. There are 2 NOAA agents in Galveston responsible for monitoring the entire 360 mile coastline.

They get on TPWD boats when/if they decide to go on the water.

TPWD is authorized to enforce federal regs in federal waters.

Capt. Thomas J. Hilton


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

Wreckless said:


> I'm gettin' to the point of tar and feathering, or just an outright azzwhipping of crabtree and that biotch heading up noaa. It will get to that point if this bs goes on much longer.


Wait a second. I agree something must be done, but violence is NOT the way to acheive this goal. I'm pissed, but I refuse to let it get to me in that manner. We can do plenty that's not violent, illegal, or unsafe. Just my 2cents, remember Captain Crotchcricket can read this thread too. :yes:


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

Then come up with a plan and execute it. It must be done in unison. The NOAA and their boss, and that guys boss has to know we are serious. Otherwise we can all just shutup and deal with it.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

As soon as someone sets up a time and a place for a meeting I'm there...... All this talking we've been doing the last couple years ain't cuttin it.....


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

Meeting at a public place may require permits. I know someone sympathetic to the cause.. I'll ask permission to meet there. I also just emailed Sen. Greg Evers and gave him a link to this thread.


----------



## bama99 (Dec 20, 2009)

Of all these post, I wonder how many cast a vote for Ron Paul last Tuesday. He would do away with 5 major government agencies including NOAA. Under a Ron Paul administration this guy would be out of a job and we would be catching more Snapper. This one particular issue hits close to home for us, but it is just one of many examples of an out of control and over reaching government in violation of the constitution. 

Republicans have talked a great game about small government, but run up crushing debt and increase the size of government whenever they are in power as well. I have lost faith in them. How many times can Lucy pull the football away at the last second before we get a clue? Only one man has the balls to stand up to special interest & big government and he gets ignored or ridiculed for speaking the plane truth. 

Not trying to pick any fights, but if you did not vote for Ron Paul then you are part of the problem imo. Everybody loves to complain about big government, but brushes aside the courageous man willing to actually do something about it. Abuses like these ridiculous snapper regulations and millions of other similar matters nationwide will only stop when we actually vote in true small government minded officials, who believe in, and will follow the constitution. It all starts at the local level to.

I'm glad to see Paul's message doing better this go round, but there is still a long way to go. Only 7% percent of Floridians are truly fed up with the status quo I suppose. So for all those asking what can we do.... VOTE! Go to his website and look at his positions. Please quite falling for these bought and paid for politicians. It's hard to go against political machines with billions in funding, but if we don't do something soon, they will strip us of what few rights we have left. Sorry for the rant and I guess I will get of my soapbox now.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

We'll hafta wait for the FOX news generation to die off and the internet generation to take over. To many brainwashed people in america that beleive everything they hear on TV. The internet will help by outing the truth about things because its the one thing the government can't control......



YET>>>>>


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*Noaa*

Tom you may be correct I can only relay what i witnessed. One triple engine outboard blue boat with NOAA enforcment on I45 (northbound) near Lagrange being towed by a Chevy and one in Galveston harbor on the same day when i took the ferry over to the light house (cant remember the name of that island). The other one was in freeport the next day same style of large offshore fishing boat. I do appreciate your knowledge and your hardwork. i appreciate all input the talk of tar and feathers will get the group nowhere but decent media coverage at the national level just might have an impact. I hope someone can atleast come up with a plausiable way to voice our concerns to the general public without showing our rear ends and making the entire crowd look like a buch of ******* jerks.


----------



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

One thing we all can do is get behind Recreational Fishing Alliance and help get *H.R. 3601 Bill* passed to amend MSA. The more members the stronger they are. See link below to read bill and see bulletin sent out by RFA on bill. As I said on a another post I would like to see RFA get as big or bigger than the NRA.

Bill Link
http://thomas.loc.gov/home/gpoxmlc112/h3061_ih.xml

RFA Link
http://www.joinrfa.org/Press/MRFSS_020112.pdf


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

The LaJess II said:


> One thing we all can do is get behind Recreational Fishing Alliance and help get *H.R. 3601 Bill* passed to amend MSA. The more members the stronger they are. See link below to read bill and see bulletin sent out by RFA on bill. As I said on a another post I would like to see RFA get as big or bigger than the NRA.
> 
> Bill Link
> http://thomas.loc.gov/home/gpoxmlc112/h3061_ih.xml
> ...


I'm sorry, sir. We've been down this road. Join this, write a letter to ____.
Donate to______. You'll have to admit, none of this has worked.


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

Jeff Lacour and Frank Patti, Jr. will let us hold an outdoor meeting at Patti's Boat Storage off Navy across from Chets. We'll need to decide a time and date. We need to discuss objectives and strategies. I've floated an idea. We don't need to be a mob. If anyone read back to my initial proposal, they know what I have in mind. We need to make a statement, and a loud one.

PM ME if you have other ideas.


----------



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

Burnt Drag said:


> I'm sorry, sir. We've been down this road.Join this, write a letter to ____.
> Donate to______. You'll have to admit, none of this has worked.


Yep! Been down that road many times myself. Did you take the time out to to go to RFA site and see what is being planned for next month. They had the rally last year and I believe over 5000 people were there. 
That rally is what helped get attention and the bill moving. Link below is for next months rally in Washington.

http://www.keepfishermenfishing.com/


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Burnt Drag said:


> Jeff Lacour and Frank Patti, Jr. will let us hold an outdoor meeting at Patti's Boat Storage off Navy across from Chets. We'll need to decide a time and date. We need to discuss objectives and strategies. I've floated an idea. We don't need to be a mob. If anyone read back to my initial proposal, they know what I have in mind. We need to make a statement, and a loud one.
> 
> PM ME if you have other ideas.


why PM, best ideas come from hearing other ideas and building on them....


----------



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

Burnt Drag would like to elaborate on something. When I said I have been down this road also. What I mean by this is yes I have been down this road and will continue to go down this road. I am one of those people that doesn’t give up. On your comment to me that 
I'm sorry, sir. We've been down this road. Join this, write a letter to ____.
Donate to______. You'll have to admit, none of this has worked. 








You sir are wrong. And no sir I will not admit that it has not worked. When RFA can get a bill introduced to amend the Magnuson Stevens Act that sir is a accomplishment. That accomplishment was achieved by many people taking their time to contact their legislators and becoming members and making donations by RFA, FRA, Keep America Fishing and so on staying on top and getting the word out and letting us know what we need to do.
Unlike NOAA these people are not paid by the government. They have to depend on people like me and others to donate and become members and pay dues and contact our legislators in order to be able to go to Washington and defend our right to our resources.
I by no means have the know how or resources to even begin to fight against NOAA. So as far as joining in with someone that does have the know how and is willing to sacrifice their time away from their families to fight against our government for something that belongs to us anyway. All I can say is I will contribute to that cause until the day the fat lady sings.
You also need to understand without that bill if we the people don’t right letters and make it clear to our legislators that we want this bill passed we will not win this battle. You really need to read and understand what the amendment will do to change things.
As it stands we have 13 co-sponsors and we need a hell of a lot more. See bill tracker website http://www.govtrack.us/congress/bill.xpd?bill=h112-3061 The only way is to get our legislators attention by faxing and not emailing. At least their Aids have to go to the fax machine and pickup the paper and see what is clogging up the machine. That information came to me from a person that works in one of legislators office. No joke.
I commend you for what you are doing to take a stand. But please don’t knock someone else’s stand and say it is not working unless you take the time to check out the facts. We are still fishing so we are not dead in the water yet and I don’t hear the fat lady singing just yet.
Thank You and appreciate what you are doing.


----------



## Chet88 (Feb 20, 2008)

Somebody help and post up the fax numbers who and where we need to send. I will send several.


----------



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

Chett I will post tomorrow all the fax numbers. I'm not at my desk right now.
Thanks
Debbie


----------



## FishGolfDrink (Apr 19, 2011)

Lyin Too said:


> Take away the demand for commercial snapper, dont ever buy it or order at a restaurant.


I do this, but unfortunately the members on this forum and others is still such a small % of the demand.


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

The LaJess II said:


> Burnt Drag would like to elaborate on something. When I said I have been down this road also. What I mean by this is yes I have been down this road and will continue to go down this road. I am one of those people that doesn’t give up. On your comment to me that
> I'm sorry, sir. We've been down this road. Join this, write a letter to ____.
> Donate to______. You'll have to admit, none of this has worked.
> 
> ...


No problem sir or madam, keep doing what's working for you. Best regards.


----------



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

Thank You, And hope everything works out for your plan. 
Good Luck. :thumbup:

Debbie


----------



## Tom Hilton (Oct 4, 2007)

*private rec organization*

What about organizing a group of concerned fishermen across the Gulf for the purpose of providing the private recs to opportunity to be represented at each Council meeting?

The concept is this - organize fishermen from Texas, Louisiana, Mississippi, Alabama, and Florida to form a loose-knit group to develop a mission statement regarding what we, as recreational fishermen expect from our regulators. Then, take that mission statement to each Gulf Council meeting by members of this organization - those that live closest to each meeting. It's kinda like a time-share concept - you commit to one meeting to go to out of the entire year.

Since it is extremely difficult for the average Joe to take time off of work, pay for travel expenses, etc. to attend the Gulf Council meetings, we could provide a platform for locals in the area of each Council meeting to attend. Hopefully can get funding to help with travel expenses. 

For example, in mid-April, the next Gulf Council meeting is in Corpus Christi, Texas. We need to develop a group of fishermen from Texas to commit to attending the GC meeting, at least for the Public Testimony portion which is half a day - that's it. If we could get 15-20 people to commit to this, it could make a big difference to the Council to see the private recs represented in better fashion. If we could get 30-40, I think the Council will really start paying attention better. Right now, we have 2-3 private recs showing up. 

The next Council meeting is in mid-June in Tampa Florida - a different group of local Floridians could represent the organization. You guys could get 20-30 fishermen to attend a half-day meeting can't you?

The next meeting is in New Orleans - we could probably get 10 people from each state; Texas, Louisiana (Venice especially), Mississippi, and even Alabama to justify a trip to the Big Easy, right? That's at least 40 people.

What is lacking is consistent representation at the Gulf Council meetings for the private recs - let's fill the Public testimony where they may have to schedule a second opportunity for testimony the next day since there are so many...

I'm probably crazy for suggesting this, but there it is.

capt. Thomas J. Hilton


----------



## Ozeanjager (Feb 2, 2008)

*what is our gov doing about it*

This argument has been rode down like a rented mule. I am sick of the regulators being so non proactive . Its like congress spending like drunk sailors , raising taxes but being unwilling to cut spending. The only ansewer to low fish stocks is NOT to always shorten the season. From the time a fish hatches to the time its 6 inches long thousands of the hatch have perished. We all know only a hand full of any years spawn actully make it to a eatable size. If they were to just keep fry 6 months then release them to the wild we would have cheated the odds for thousands of fish. This is not an expensive undertaking considering the 3 billion or more in sales due to fishing as a sport each year in the state of florida .... Cmon man , a ling in a farm grows to 15 lbs in one year .


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

But its your only legal means. Boys you need to expand it past the gulf. The NOAA will screw a small segmented population in 4 states but you let the Atlantic Coast, the Pacific coast, the Greag Lakes region, and all who are concerned about oppressive government and then politicians take notice.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

i think i said it a few pages back, this discussion occures every year as far back as I can remember. this is a process, we arent going to change anyones minds or data in time for this years season, or next years season for that matter. heck by the time our intentions make it to the decision makers and the rules or date gets an up lift, we may not even have a snapper season. I think it will come down to playing the game of "who knows someone in the position to get it done" and of course, $$$$$$ thoughts?

I wish it were as simple as dragging the boat from Pensacola to Mobile and costs as little as a tank of gas in the truck.... I am afraid it will take more than a tank of gas and a road trip to mobile.....


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Not trying to stir up a shit storm of political discussion on here but I have to say again, These issues are state issues, as far as I can tell everyone on this thread agrees with that. If you want less federal involvement in state issues, vote for Ron Paul. Like I said in an earlier thread, I doubt NOAA would be around very long if he got elected and the Feds damn sure would not be dictating what goes on in state waters. 

That being said, it is a pertinent statement regarding this thread and fishing, please don't turn it into a political debate about different candidates and such. I'm just trying to point something out.


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

OK, I officially give up.


----------



## Starlifter (Feb 24, 2011)

I still think using Title 50: Wildlife and Fisheries, of the Code of Federal Regulations; Section 622.38 Landing Fish Intact, subsection 2 dealing with consumption at sea would be our means to protest legally our disdain. Also we as American Citizens granted to us by our First Amendment Rights do not need a permit to peacefully assemble. The whole free speech zone crap and needing permits is something that was drilled into American brains during the George W. Bush Administration.

Anyways, massing off the coast with several hundred boats to protest by consumption at sea before catching your daily bag limit of Red Snapper would get media attention if you let the media know ahead of time a mass protest was going to take place right off the coast. I would not say what will specifically take place, so the law won't try to illegally stop it using some loophole in the system.

Here is my source for this information: http://ecfr.gpoaccess.gov/cgi/t/tex...v8&view=text&node=50:10.0.1.1.2.3.1.9&idno=50

""""§*622.38***Landing fish intact.

The operator of a vessel that fishes in the EEZ is responsible for ensuring that fish on that vessel in the EEZ are maintained intact and, if taken from the EEZ, are maintained intact through offloading ashore, as specified in this section.

(a) The following must be maintained with head and fins intact: cobia, king mackerel, and Spanish mackerel in or from the Gulf, Mid-Atlantic, or South Atlantic EEZ, except as specified for king mackerel in paragraph (g) of this section; dolphin and wahoo in or from the Atlantic EEZ; South Atlantic snapper-grouper in or from the South Atlantic EEZ, except as specified in paragraph (h) of this section; finfish in or from the Caribbean EEZ, except as specified in paragraphs (c) and (d) of this section; and finfish in or from the Gulf EEZ, except as specified in paragraphs (c) and (d) of this section. Such fish may be eviscerated, gilled, and scaled, but must otherwise be maintained in a whole condition.

(b) A Caribbean spiny lobster in or from the Caribbean EEZ must be maintained with head and carapace intact.

(c) Shark, swordfish, and tuna species are exempt from the requirements of paragraph (a) of this section.

(d) In the Gulf EEZ or Caribbean EEZ:

(1) Bait is exempt from the requirement to be maintained with head and fins intact. See §622.31 regarding a prohibition on the use of Gulf reef fish as bait.

(i) For the purpose of this paragraph (d)(1), “bait” means--

(A) Packaged, headless fish fillets that have the skin attached and are frozen or refrigerated;

(B) Headless fish fillets that have the skin attached and are held in brine; or

(C) Small pieces no larger than 3 in3 (7.6 cm3) or strips no larger than 3 inches by 9 inches (7.6 cm by 22.9 cm) that have the skin attached and are frozen, refrigerated, or held in brine.

(ii) Paragraph (d)(1)(i) of this section notwithstanding, a finfish or part thereof possessed in or landed from the Gulf EEZ or Caribbean EEZ that is subsequently sold or purchased as a finfish species, rather than as bait, is not bait.

(2) Legal-sized finfish possessed for consumption at sea on the harvesting vessel are exempt from the requirement to have head and fins intact, provided—

(i) Such finfish do not exceed any applicable bag limit;

(ii) Such finfish do not exceed 1.5 lb (680 g) of finfish parts per person aboard; and

(iii) The vessel is equipped to cook such finfish on board.

(e) A golden crab in or from the South Atlantic EEZ must be maintained in whole condition through landing ashore. For the purposes of this paragraph, whole means a crab that is in its natural condition and that has not been gutted or separated into component pieces, e.g., clusters.

(f) Queen conch in or from the Caribbean EEZ must be maintained with meat and shell intact.

(g) Cut-off (damaged) king or Spanish mackerel that comply with the minimum size limits in §622.37(c)(2) and (c)(3), respectively, and the trip limits in §622.44(a) and (b), respectively, may be possessed in the Gulf, Mid-Atlantic, or South Atlantic EEZ on, and offloaded ashore from, a vessel that is operating under the respective trip limits. Such cut-off fish also may be sold. A maximum of five additional cut-off (damaged) king mackerel, not subject to the size limits or trip limits, may be possessed or offloaded ashore but may not be sold or purchased and are not counted against the trip limit.

(h) In the South Atlantic EEZ, snapper-grouper lawfully harvested in Bahamian waters are exempt from the requirement that they be maintained with head and fins intact, provided valid Bahamian fishing and cruising permits are on board the vessel and the vessel is in transit through the South Atlantic EEZ. For the purpose of this paragraph, a vessel is in transit through the South Atlantic EEZ when it is on a direct and continuous course through the South Atlantic EEZ and no one aboard the vessel fishes in the EEZ.""""

I figured I would post the entire code, but this is the subsection i'm referring to that would be used as a means of protest within our legal right. Because two thousand people would consume 3000lbs of fish due to 1.5lbs a person, and then can possess afterwards 2 fish per person; making another 4000 fish harvested due to 2000 people on the water which would be 500 boats with 4 people per boat.

(2) Legal-sized finfish possessed for consumption at sea on the harvesting vessel are exempt from the requirement to have head and fins intact, provided—

(i) Such finfish do not exceed any applicable bag limit;
(ii) Such finfish do not exceed 1.5 lb (680 g) of finfish parts per person aboard; and
(iii) The vessel is equipped to cook such finfish on board.


----------



## Sea Monkey (Dec 26, 2008)

The OLE FRUSTRATED

I have tried to post long replies to on this forum before. But my posts do not show up. I will sign in to post a comment. when I go to post my comment, I must log in again, then POOF the LLLOOONNNGGG post that I sat down and typed for 30 minutes is gone, POOF gone in the wind... 
Very frustrated at losing my posts, maybe its me, then again I never had this problem till PFF was sold to the new owners.
VERY FRUSTRATED WITH THIS ISSUE

In short my post was BOYCOTT FWC for letting the feds. strong arm them into the fed. agenda

"GET'EM OFF THE BOTTOM"


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Sea Monkey said:


> The OLE FRUSTRATED
> 
> I have tried to post long replies to on this forum before. But my posts do not show up. I will sign in to post a comment. when I go to post my comment, I must log in again, then POOF the LLLOOONNNGGG post that I sat down and typed for 30 minutes is gone, POOF gone in the wind...
> Very frustrated at losing my posts, maybe its me, then again I never had this problem till PFF was sold to the new owners.
> ...


If you are spending a long time on a post, try typing it in Word or textedit first. Understand the frustration.


----------



## dockmaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Same old debate, more regulations. Its not really about the fish any more, it’s the whole government in general. You can give them all the fucking fish numbers and pictures they can handle and nothing will change. 
Personally, I’ve lost all faith in the demorcats or republicans to get anything done, after the super committee (nothing super about those losers) couldn’t come to a consensus. They (all of congress in general) should have been to embarrassed to show their faces, but they just shrugged it off, and went on as it was business as usual, we’ll deal with it later. The government is controlled by special interests and we basically don’t count. This fishing news broke a few days ago and have you hear from Congress Miller, Evers or the Govenor, anyone else. No, they don’t know how to be PROACTIVE only reactive. They only know how to give canned responses to letters, unless your letter has a few grand in it. Millers a waster of taxpayers money, all he cares about is Eglin or NAS..and nothing else.He of all people should be leading the charge.

Dream on about Ron Paul, shutting down 5 agencies. Isn’t gonna happen. For one, he won’t be elected, for two, congress wont do it, because they have to stay elected. That’s all its about. The news media has made a 24/7 365 election cycle to try to raise their fucked up ratings. So nothing gets done cause no one has any balls to rock the boat. In fact this boat needs a serious yard period and a total remake or be scrapped and start again. I actually did voted for Paul, cause he didn’t spam me with bullshit phone calls for the last two weeks. I will not vote democrat or republican the next election, period. But I will vote, its my civic duty, and I never miss it.
I’ve been saying for a few years, nothing is gonna change until some form of civil disobedience by the average guy and gal gets some attention. But the dem and reps have divides the issues so both side will not march together, If they ever do, well then change will happen. I was and still am pulling for an off shoot of Occupy Wall Street movement. At least it’s a start, even though I’m not to hip on their corporate only stance, but then again, what if corporation are behind the fishing regulations, as they are behind just about everything else. The last really good demonstrations this country had were during the Viet Nam War. Its probably time to make the 6’ oclock news again… 
I fished two days last year and I doubt it will be much more this year. I can support the NFRA by letter writing as soon as someone post some addresses. 
The problem is bigger than a few snapper in my opinion.


----------



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

Posted Senators information under new thread guys for those who want them. It's under Florida Senators 2010-2012 Fax #'s


----------



## DragonSlayer (Nov 2, 2007)

We will miss the season trying to gas up the boat.:whistling:


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

yeah from what i am seeing and hearing about showdown with IRAN, we wont be fishing with marine gas at 6 to 8 $ a gallon.


----------



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

grey ghost said:


> yeah from what i am seeing and hearing about showdown with IRAN, we wont be fishing with marine gas at 6 to 8 $ a gallon.


Will be going back to the old row boats. Oops! forgot still will hear from NMFS we are still overfishing.


----------



## Chet88 (Feb 20, 2008)

grey ghost said:


> yeah from what i am seeing and hearing about showdown with IRAN, we wont be fishing with marine gas at 6 to 8 $ a gallon.


Some how if gas is $10 a gallon we will still exceed our TAC by 500,000lbs even with no one fishing.


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

Iran imports oil. They supply no oil for the US. They want you to think that so they increase price, but should have no problem with supply.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

minkmaster said:


> Iran imports oil. They supply no oil for the US. They want you to think that so they increase price, but should have no problem with supply.


Yep. Pretty sure we haven't gotten any oil from Iran since about 1979. Just a guess.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

I didnt mean we are getting oil from iran, All i no is when shit hits the fan over there, You no what happens here!!!!!!!! $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ at the PUMP!! can i get a witness !! LOL


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

I've got an idea, Canada has a ton of oil. Maybe we could pipe it down from there somehow so we don't have to rely so much on countries that don't like us. Someone should suggest this to the president. Certainly he would jump on an opportunity to switch our oil dependence to a North American source.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Trophyhusband said:


> I've got an idea, Canada has a ton of oil. Maybe we could pipe it down from there somehow so we don't have to rely so much on countries that don't like us. Someone should suggest this to the president. Certainly he would jump on an opportunity to switch our oil dependence to a North American source.


We receive most of our oil from Canada, Mexico, and Argentina. We don't pay what it actually costs to produce the gas, we pay what speculators drive the price to. If there weren't speculators in the market, gas would stay around 1.50 a gallon and everyone would still make a pretty hefty profit. My dad owns gas stations and gas station owners don't make S#!* on the gas they sell. They only reason they sell it is to attract people inside.


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

Speculators and the NOAA. 2 we could do without for sure.


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

Trophyhusband said:


> I've got an idea, Canada has a ton of oil. Maybe we could pipe it down from there somehow so we don't have to rely so much on countries that don't like us. Someone should suggest this to the president. Certainly he would jump on an opportunity to switch our oil dependence to a North American source.


Just drill in our own backyard and forget the pipeline.

Either that or fly a flag over the sandboxes we spill blood in and bring the shit home with us.

Suggesting anything that makes sense to a modern day president is a waste of air - especially the clown with that title now.


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

Trophyhusband said:


> I've got an idea, Canada has a ton of oil. Maybe we could pipe it down from there somehow so we don't have to rely so much on countries that don't like us. Someone should suggest this to the president. Certainly he would jump on an opportunity to switch our oil dependence to a North American source.


 
:thumbup: Ole blue gums has got to go


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

The best thing to do is to convert everything to compressed methane. We have the world's largest supply of natural gas right here in America. It would cost approximately 200 dollars to convert a car to be able to run on methane. The only reason it's that much is it would need different filters and a few mods, but not much. It's better for the environment, cheaper, and would take us away from oil dependency. But that won't happen because our president is a middle east sympathizer and actually doesn't mind them.


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

bigrick said:


> :thumbup: Ole blue gums has got to go


Come on BigRick tell us how you really feel about Barack Hussein, LOL.


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

Sometimes I wish zombies were real. Then we could try to bring back Reagan!


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

Back to the original subject, they are saying 40 days, got a charter trip scheduled for July.10th. I got my fingers crossed.


----------



## cuzmondo (Oct 1, 2007)

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> The best thing to do is to convert everything to compressed methane. We have the world's largest supply of natural gas right here in America. It would cost approximately 200 dollars to convert a car to be able to run on methane. The only reason it's that much is it would need different filters and a few mods, but not much. It's better for the environment, cheaper, and would take us away from oil dependency. But that won't happen because our president is a middle east sympathizer and actually doesn't mind them.


Not legally. You can't even begin to touch the cost of the tanks for $200. Start at around $1,000 and they have to meet D.O.T. and NFPA regs, along with required periodic inspections. Then for the size of an aluminum truck tool box you get about the equivalent of 10 gal. of gasoline. Also, since methane/natural gas doesn't have the equvalent energy as gasoline you lose mpg. Better not believe everything you hear in the news and see on the internet. I won't even go into the issues with valve/valve seat wear, and the infrastructure. CNG is beginning to make some inroads, but we as a country have a long, long way to go before it's truly feasible, and even then, it will never be as practical as the liquid fuel we use now.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

anything going on with this? havent heard anything in a while?


----------



## fishboy292 (Jan 25, 2012)

What I understand is that the objective of the marine fisheries is for recreational fishing to be "experience" based. While the commercial fishing to be the only harvest based industry.
That means they expect us to keep fishing even though we will not be able to keep any fish. Leaving the commercial industry to continue making money closer to home and more quickly I would say. 
The effects on the near shore snapper stock was quickly apparent after the first year of snapper closure. An over run of juvenile snapper on the local wrecks and they were all just under the commercial size limit. Could hardly get a bait pass them.

The commercial fisherman are showing up at the meetings in full force. Few of the recreational are showing up to state our case. Shamefully, I have not gone to a single meeting. 

If we are to protect our future for recreational harvest we are likely going to need to appear at the fisheries meetings. It sounds like our letters are not doing the trick. In reality we are surely not going to occupy I-10 either.

Anyone who knows of or cares to organize a serious group of the sort like the NRA which would be for recreational fisherman, I would be more than happy to donate my funds and some time for the great sport and "experience" of recreational fish "harvesting".

There are few things better than fresh gulf fish caught yourself. :yes:


----------

